# SD Spearing



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone out there ever speared in South Dakota? Went to Minnesota this weekend and speared and had great luck and wanna get at it out here. What are the best spears to buy also?


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

I only spear with old hand made spears. It takes time to find them but they are hard to beat. Look for a heavy one, "so you don't have to throw it". You just want to kind of flick it into the water and let the weight of the spear do the work. I am fortunate to live in an area with a very long spearing heritage and also had many talented blacksmiths in the day. So finding a good hand made spear can happen. I have seen several new high dollar spears fail but I am sure there are a few makers out there that are worth while. But just my two cents is look for a old timers spear. Good luck!


----------

